# chrome wheels



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

hi all i have some chrome wheels which need a refurb but dont know where to go to get the chrome stripped as i would like the painted black any help appreciated nearer to bristol the better THE WHEELS IN QUESTION


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Not sure if bead blasting would remove the chrome, worth enquiring at a place where they do sand-blasting.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Where do you live - it's a shame it's wheels, cause if it was anything smaller i would have sandblasted for you free of charge - and got a certificate for it at college.. another qualification. :lol:

sandblasting, or you could sand it down?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

my advice is throw them in the canal and get some good rims


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been looking at alloys today and Lap-Tab says this in their FAQ's...

"Can chromed alloys be re-chromed?"
Sorry, it is impossible to re-chrome alloys in this country or even in Europe, due to legislation involving the chemical process.

The only option for chromed alloys that are scuffed / tarnished is to re painted / powdercoated by specially preparing the surface, and carefully painting with some of the black / chrome effect powders / colours. Please ask for individual quote for refurbishing chrome alloys.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I can highly recommend where my mate works, excellent powder coaters and in Bristol too

http://www.realitymotorworks.com/index.htm


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

i spoke to a chap who does bodywprk and wheel refurb but he dont seem to keen on rubbing down and painting he say the chrome need to be completely removed. also dont want them chrome no more


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Streeto said:


> my advice is throw them in the canal and get some good rims


thought has croosed my mind but i like them


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

P4ULT said:


> thought has croosed my mind but i like them












or










or even










:thumb:


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

not for a bora mate


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

don't know think the Borbets would look cool


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

was bout to say that but the computer crashed been in to with reality will take the over to get looked at but not just yet been put on 3 day week :wall:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

P4ULT said:


> not for a bora mate


not for a bora, why? Aren't they euro cars now 

Those rims you have on do nothing for the car other than make you look like the local boi racer yO, any of those eurostyle wheels would really make that car look much harder providing it was gangster lowwww :thumb:



















^ that gangster low = awesome 



















Again those rims...


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

bora with a's would look so much better with 9's on front too and flat centres i have a set of 9's all round on my megane with flat caps look so much better with dish all round


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

all good if you got money to throw at it and im no boy racer either


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

HAHAHA where did you get the first picture!?!

thats mine and one of my best mates cars



and by coincidence i run one of your 3 wheel choices


----------

